# U joint shot on a 2005 with 84,000 miles



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 7, 2005)

They tell me it's not a serviceable part so the whole driveshaft needs to be replaced.

I have the extended warranty - so HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ME!!!

(Just an FYI BTW)


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Is yours a 4wd and which u-joint went?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

never heard of a driveline that you couldnt replace a u-joint, thats a first.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:


> They tell me it's not a serviceable part so the whole driveshaft needs to be replaced.
> 
> I have the extended warranty - so HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ME!!!
> 
> (Just an FYI BTW)


no, it's repairable. The U-joint replacement would only cost you a fraction of an entire driveshaft replacement. 

I've replaced U-joints on all the 4x4's that I've owned. Ask the dealer why the U-joint can't be replaced. I'm curious as to why.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's NOT servicable cause the tech chooses not to change it. The u-joint can be replaced on it's own, cause my buddy at work, has done it.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

metro273 said:


> It's NOT servicable cause the tech chooses not to change it. The u-joint can be replaced on it's own, cause my buddy at work, has done it.


Yeah, why not, it's under warranty. LOL


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 7, 2005)

boogyman said:


> Is yours a 4wd and which u-joint went?


It was the front. THey said the rear is servicable but the front is not.

Seriously - why would they lie - it cost me the same either way?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:


> It was the front. THey said the rear is servicable but the front is not.
> 
> Seriously - why would they lie - it cost me the same either way?


They probably replaced it so they'd get more money from the extended warranty broker. Why they'd say it isn't servicable, I don't know. 

If the needle bearings in the U-joint are shot, then the U-joint can be replaced. If the shaft (propeller) is damaged then they'd replace it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

As I stated before, the front driveshaft u-joints are serviceable but since you have an extended warranty, we have to replace the entire shaft because the extended warranty claim book doesn't have an operation code for replacing just the joints alone. 

We get .5 labor to replace the front shaft under warranty...


----------



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on this baord could tell me anything about my 1991 D21Hardbody Longbox truck. The front u-joint is blown and I have been told by the dealer that I need to replace the entire drivehsaft to the tune of $950 (dealer parts Nissan driveshaft) I have never heard of having to repair the entire driveshaft just to replace a u-joint, maybe because it older but even then......Anyhow I don't have a lot of $$ these days and need to keep my truck running........just wondering if anyone has any advice?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

beautyred91 said:


> I was wondering if anyone on this baord could tell me anything about my 1991 D21Hardbody Longbox truck. The front u-joint is blown and I have been told by the dealer that I need to replace the entire drivehsaft to the tune of $950 (dealer parts Nissan driveshaft) I have never heard of having to repair the entire driveshaft just to replace a u-joint, maybe because it older but even then......Anyhow I don't have a lot of $$ these days and need to keep my truck running........just wondering if anyone has any advice?


Dealer wants to make money off of you. There's a certain way to remove the U joint, I can't remember. Hopefully someone can instruct you on which one of the 4 sides to hammer on first. 

Take it to a small repair shop and ask them for an estimate. If it's reasonable, get them to do it. 

I believe you would need some sort of a press to install a new U joint, like a table vice. If you hammer on the new U joint, you'll end up damaging it.


----------



## pelican369 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ha Funny, just because I have just gotten my '05 pathy back from having the rear u-joint replaced $220 and 58,500mi:thumbdwn:


----------



## stryker0126 (Jun 17, 2009)

*rear u joint $500!?*

I share the same problem as do all. The dealer said there was no code in the books just for a rear u joint and that i have to replace the whole drive shaft for a cool $500 jsut for the part. I can get the front u joint for $12. I looked under and the rear looks like a regular u joint with clips just like the front. Can i just replace my rear with a front?


----------



## stryker0126 (Jun 17, 2009)

oh i drive a 05 path


----------



## dakravis (Mar 12, 2011)

I just replaced the REAR u-joint on the propeller shaft on my 2005 pathfinder 4x4 SE. The part number stamped on the rear u-joint is the same number on the front u-joint. The book says it is not serviceable but that is pure BS. It is also easy, dont buy a 375.00 shaft, for just 36.00 each joint you can have premium u-joints. Your local Mienike will r&r the front shaft for 150.00 including the parts. But I must say it is realllllllll easy to do yourself.


----------

